# Auto World NEWS...



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Here is some Auto World news from Harry at Home Racing World - 
AUTO WORLD IS COMING ON

The "new" AUTO WORLD, located in South Bend, Indiana was founded in 2006 by Tom Lowe of Johnny Lightning/Playing Mantis fame. Lowe purchased the Auto World trademark from Oscar Koveleski, the original hobby catalog's founder from Scranton, PA. The current focus of Auto World is the continuation of HO scale electric slot racers, originally introduced under the Johnny Lightning name.

THE LEADER IN NEW BODIES AND CHASSIS DEVELOPMENT
Since fall of 2006, Auto World has shipped three releases of Thunderjet 500 and X-Traction electric slot racers, with a total of 24 all-new body styles - 12 for each line.
Without a doubt, the company is poised to be the leader in new body castings released per year, and also in chassis development. With the help of some very knowledgeable slot racing enthusiasts, Auto World will be introducing new "ULTRA-G™" versions of its X-Traction and Thunderjet chassis. Both chassis designs will be equipped with a new neodymium traction magnet to improve handling and raise cornering speeds.

In addition, development of the all-new "Super III™" chassis is near completion and new cars featuring new body castings will be introduced in early 2008. This inline "screamer" chassis promises to be a driver's delight, combining extreme speed and track-gripping performance at a very attractive price point accessible to enthusiasts at all levels.

NEW THIS FALL
This fall, Auto World will proudly introduce its highly anticipated first HO scale Electric Slot Racing Set - featuring Dukes of Hazzard X-Traction Racers. It's the General Lee and Roscoe's Police Cruiser charging head to head on a fun and easy to set up layout. It features lane-changing crossover tracks, a squeeze section and TWO intersections where each pass could result in a spectacular crash! The set will include Auto World's new Speed Controllers featuring Speed Control - a three position switch allowing top speed to be limited for young drivers or when learning a new track layout.

Release 4 of Auto World's individual cars, also due early this fall, will introduce X-Traction "Flamethrowers". These racers will have working headlights for plenty of "day and night" racing excitement. The group includes an excellent new "stock" version of the Hummer H2 in two factory colors, yellow and "Twilight Maroon". The entire Flamethrowers line is sure to be a hit with young racers, all the way up to fervent adult collectors!

If that weren't enough, also being released simultaneously are six Thunderjet Ultra-G Racers with all-new bodies! And Auto World is upping the ante on detail: Release 4's newly-tooled 1965 Shelby Cobra Daytona Coupe is beautifully sculpted and even features pad printed rivets on the side and rear windows!

PACKAGING AND CHASE PROGRAM CHANGES
Auto World's Release 1 and 2 programs were packaged in both jewel cases and "clam" style packaging, the latter being popular with diecast car manufacturers. There were separate sets of body colors; one for jewels and one for clams. Due to popular demand, with Release 3, Auto World began shipping slot racers only in jewel case packaging. Clam packaging has been discontinued for the time being.

To make Release 3's move to all-jewel packaging more interesting for the collector, Auto World is still offering two body color variations of each car, but there's a catch: The production quantity ratio between the two colors is not equal. The car colors are all placed randomly in the case packaging, leaving it up to the collector to deduce which is more rare. Actual production numbers will be released several months later so collectors can see if they were right!

To sum up Auto World's activities thus far in 2007, and what's planned for the rest of the year, president Tom Lowe states, "It's been an incredibly busy year so far. We're investing heavily in new body castings, race sets, improved chassis performance and the all-new Super III. There's even more surprises coming in 2008! We're growing rapidly and will have be launching a new web site this fall to properly represent our expanding product line."

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

> With the help of some very knowledgeable slot racing enthusiasts, Auto World will be introducing new "ULTRA-G™" versions of its X-Traction and Thunderjet chassis. Both chassis designs will be equipped with a new neodymium traction magnet to improve handling and raise cornering speeds.


 

"very knowledgeable slot racing enthusiasts"

???? 

Looks more like some cheaters/losers got Tom's ear. All that's gotta be done is address the current production issues and these cars are good to go racin' already.

:lol:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

All that's gotta be done is address the current production issues and these cars are good to go racin' already.

:lol:[/QUOTE]

I agree, these are good cars. They could be better cars if the chassis/quality control issues were addressed. I've noticed on the AW Release 2 Tuff Ones that the gears on top of the gearplate have a slippage issue. Along with bent axles and out of center axle position in the hubs (this has been an issue with every JL / AW release.) 

There's been 3 different front wheel / tire set ups on the Xtraction and 2 on the Tuff Ones. I like the original set up on the first releases. I like the bigger pickup shoes on the XTractions.

The new releases are becoming less compatible with the originals. It may not be an issue with most people and for the collectability it may help. But as a racer and tuner it's an annoyance for me.

Even with all my issues I still love these cars. Randy.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

> With the help of some very knowledgeable slot racing enthusiasts, Auto World will be introducing new "ULTRA-G™" versions of its X-Traction and Thunderjet chassis. Both chassis designs will be equipped with a new neodymium traction magnet to improve handling and raise cornering speeds.


 do we really need neo traction mags in a T-Jet? isn't that stomping on the X-Trac turf? One of the nice things about racing T-Jets is that you need 'skill'...



> In addition, development of the all-new "Super III™" chassis is near completion and new cars featuring new body castings will be introduced in early 2008. This inline "screamer" chassis promises to be a driver's delight, combining extreme speed and track-gripping performance at a very attractive price point accessible to enthusiasts at all levels.


 Exactly how long does it take to 'develop' a knockoff of the Wizzard chassis??? This segment is about to get very crowded in a short while... Attractive price point, meaning exactly what???



> This fall, Auto World will proudly introduce its highly anticipated first HO scale Electric Slot Racing Set - featuring Dukes of Hazzard X-Traction Racers. It's the General Lee and Roscoe's Police Cruiser charging head to head on a fun and easy to set up layout. It features lane-changing crossover tracks, a squeeze section and TWO intersections where each pass could result in a spectacular crash! The set will include Auto World's new Speed Controllers featuring Speed Control - a three position switch allowing top speed to be limited for young drivers or when learning a new track layout.


 Yup, we've all been waiting for more Duke cars and overpriced Tomy compatible track. The controllers might be cool, though.



> THE LEADER IN NEW BODIES AND CHASSIS DEVELOPMENT
> Since fall of 2006, Auto World has shipped three releases of Thunderjet 500 and X-Traction electric slot racers, with a total of 24 all-new body styles - 12 for each line.
> Without a doubt, the company is poised to be the leader in new body castings released per year, and also in chassis development.


 How about being a leader in quality control?



> If that weren't enough, also being released simultaneously are six Thunderjet Ultra-G Racers with all-new bodies! And Auto World is upping the ante on detail: Release 4's newly-tooled 1965 Shelby Cobra Daytona Coupe is beautifully sculpted and even features pad printed rivets on the side and rear windows!


 This remains to be seen. The ante was upped whan Phil Pignon released his 37 Ford with the opening hood, which is truly an amazing piece! Model Motoring bodies beat AW bodies hands down on detail and appearance. And Tomy bodies are pretty well detailed, thier tampos are second to none... I guess time will tell how far 'the ante's been upped'. My guess will be not very much at all. And at what price?

Dan


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I hope it's not just another example the propaganda machine in overdrive. The chassis have never lived up to the original hype. There have been no JL or AW releases that didn't have chassis problems. So now the possibility of 3 more chassis that not only need to be tweeked but fixed doesn't exite me. Still waiting for the XT chassis that thet said performed as good as the Tyco 440X2.

Don't like the chase car program as it is. The only good thing is the iwheels. The whole 2 glass colors and figure out for yourself concept is insane not fun.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

One of my biggest concerns about the neos is that these (non-neo) cars, for all their flaws, are still a great entry point into the hobby. I've seen it too many times, guys with boxes of mag cars finishing at the bottom with non-mag cars. Learn to drive, then learn to race, then learn to race faster.


Another concern is that these will become a rulemaking quagmire in a relatively simple beginner class. If I run an older chassis, can I add a neo-dot? Which one is stronger? Maybe there are stronger non-stock ones that will drop in. Next thing you know we'll need gauss meters to tech AW cars.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't mind the new "improvements"... but I'm wondering... how much MORE are these little gems going to cost? 

I am looking forward to new flamethrowers and new body styles


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

BRS Hobbies said:


> To make Release 3's move to all-jewel packaging more interesting for the collector, Auto World is still offering two body color variations of each car, but there's a catch: The production quantity ratio between the two colors is not equal. The car colors are all placed randomly in the case packaging, leaving it up to the collector to deduce which is more rare. Actual production numbers will be released several months later so collectors can see if they were right!


 I saw this same basic language on the AW site. You have got to be kidding. Anyone dying to know if they were right? Hands up please; that is why you're in the hobby, isn't it - to search out new life and new civilizations - opps, wrong topic. If something is artifically more "rare", am I supposed to automatically want it like some mindless lemming or spend my quality hobby time looking for it? If you want to sell it, make it available.
The whole chase mentality and randomness is not going to help sales, but may well reduce them. We probably are seeing the start of that already. Notice the iWheels have not sold out as fast as last time? If the same number of collectors were still in the game, I would think they'd be gone. 

Joe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Tough Crowd! LOL*



SwamperGene said:


> .... All that's gotta be done is address the current production issues and these cars are good to go racin' already.
> 
> :lol:


Touche' Gene!

Slapping another coat of paint on the barn aint gonna cut it! 

Dunno about the masses but a more tractable final ratio appeals to me. Something like the old hop up pinion. Not a short track ratio, and not overly leggy, just a more usable road course ratio. 

I always thought being able to readily tinker with the pinion ratios was one of the cooler aspects of the bygone era. When combined with subtle changes in tire profile you could really set a car up. Cripes I'm an old dinosaur!


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Hopefully I can turn this thread around. It looked like it was supposed to be good news but seemed to turn into another "quality" gut punch. Don't get me wrong, I understand the need to get it right and I see the same concerns on the die-cast side of the fence as well. 


In one of those impromptu tire kickers meetings guys often have when just shooting the breeze I was able to get some cool future snippets of which all will be answered, talked about, promoted etc at AutoFest in September. Now please don't stone me if all this has been addressed somewhere else as I'm really just trying to pass info on. When talking about the four gear, I heard names like Peace Tank, Woody, Model A, VW van, flopper etc. I asked about one of my personal favorites, the Rolls Royce but that was not in the works. I have one to offer up as mock up for future consideration however. There was talk of the new box sets. The pre-production sample will be set up to try out, beat on, test out etc at AutoFest but delivery of the new sets will be skin of the teeth tight and chances are, on hand after the show date. For those into larger scale, you may want to stay tuned as something should be on hand and the presentation at Dinner will for sure cover this area as well. 

For those late baby boomers who had parents "cool" enough to allow you to own these.........does anybody remember owning Cox brand engined cars and planes? They were big, I'm thinking about 1:12th in scale. You got to work on a real engine and mix in an alcohol/gas mixture and was very hands on? Does that sound like fun? I missed out when I was a kid and maybe it makes sense only to old farts like me but I'd like in on that potential. Just maybe........

Have a great day.

Mark
www.theautofest.com


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Everyone complains about how these cars gears don't mesh and how they are just plain trashy chassis. I don't know bout anybody else on here but when I get a chassis running smooth and flying around the track (thats the feeling I love) cause i conquered those problems.

If it wasn't for tinkering with those chassis what else would you do. Run the cars around the track a couple of times and sit it on the shelf come on guys whats the fun in that. If i don't get a chance to do some tinkering I don't know if I want em anymore. As long as auto world keeps making tjets. I'll keep buying but if they stop I may have to rethink.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

cagee said:


> Everyone complains about how these cars gears don't mesh and how they are just plain trashy chassis. I don't know bout anybody else on here but when I get a chassis running smooth and flying around the track (thats the feeling I love) cause i conquered those problems.
> 
> If it wasn't for tinkering with those chassis what else would you do. Run the cars around the track a couple of times and sit it on the shelf come on guys whats the fun in that. If i don't get a chance to do some tinkering I don't know if I want em anymore.


 I think the most fun I get out of this hobby is putting a new layout together (or improving an existing one), and getting a real clunker of a car to run well. Once I get it running well, it usually goes back in the case and another comes out.
I bought 6 used/abused Aurora AFX chassis at a show a while back in a plastic bag. Some of them barely ran, but I had fun working on them and now they run really well. They won't set speed records, but they are fun to drive and quiet.
Now, having said that, I do not want to buy a new car that runs like kaka and requires me to replace parts or work on it for hours. Doing this for a cheap car I grabbed out of some used trash heap is one thing - doing it for a car which is new is something completely different (apologies to Monty Python) and unwelcome.
And something which will turn off any new person getting into the hobby.
There is clearly a balance that needs to be struck between cost and quality. The JL cars were real cheap while the AW cars have risen in retial price by about 25% with the iWheels double the price of JLs. The regular AW cars are still at a very affordable price point especially when you get them at a discount - there is no question about that. However, any rise in price, to be accepted by your customers, must be the result of increased costs, better service or better quality.
There really is no need to produce a chassis which is going to be problematic right out of the box. You need to make a decision one of three ways:
(1) Decide to make a cheap product that people are going to criticize and accept it. However, if it's cheap, people should realize what they are getting and not think it is some high quality piece of engineering.
(2) Spend the money necessary to produce a quality product and hope your customers accept the higher cost. If you care about the quality and address the shortcomings, most of the customers will probably be understanding.
(3) Don't even bother if you are going to try to straddle points 1 and 2. This is the worst thing you can do as nobody is satisfied. This may be the route AW has taken.

I do not fool around much with either the JL or AW cars so I can't comment on the quality issues. I'll bet most of us forget just how much time we spent trying to get an Aurora chassis running well - I am learning this as I go back thorough all my Aurora cars which were taken very good care of over the years but never really tuned properly.
Even if I did work on the JL/AW cars, my standards are not as high as a racer. I would no doubt allow a lot more "slack" than others, but I would most definitely want the car to run reasonably well out of the box and not need immediate attention and especially replacement parts. This becomes more true as the price increases.
So, pick either option 1 or 2 and go with it. Realize that option 1 will attract a customer base willing to spend the time to fix a new chassis, but it will quickly discourage newcomers and therefore be bad for future business. Or pick option 2 and know that once you get a customer, they will hopefully be a customer for a long time.

Joe


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Tweak-ability is what makes the pancake cars fun. Finding the balance, adjusting this or that, etc. But as stated before, the off-centered or out of round rims, or slightly crooked axles are an easy fix for us experienced tweakers/collectors/racers. Newbies who buy these cars are easily frustrated if they buy a car with bad rims, or runs like a dog out of the box making squealling noises.

Also Mark, any chance of fixing it so the cars aren't bound so tight by the twist-ties? They bend the pickup shoes the wrong way and the novice racer doesn't know about this or how to bend them to get the correct contact point which begins the frustration (this especially applies to kids).

And the front axle hole need to be made smaller to get rid of the slop which makes the wheels catch the fenderwalls of some cars like the GT40. 

Lastly the gear issues with the Thunderjets, I haven't come across any off-center arm shafts, but the slippage on the rear gear on the gearplate is simply a matter of pressing the gears a little further so they can't ride up to far, which allows them to disengage the idler gear, causing the gear slip.

Thanks for the attentive ear, Mark. Here's hoping Tom will come back to the board.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

dlw said:


> Tweak-ability is what makes the pancake cars fun. Finding the balance, adjusting this or that, etc. But as stated before, the off-centered or out of round rims, or slightly crooked axles are an easy fix for us experienced tweakers/collectors/racers. Newbies who buy these cars are easily frustrated if they buy a car with bad rims, or runs like a dog out of the box making squealling noises.
> 
> Also Mark, any chance of fixing it so the cars aren't bound so tight by the twist-ties? They bend the pickup shoes the wrong way and the novice racer doesn't know about this or how to bend them to get the correct contact point which begins the frustration (this especially applies to kids).
> 
> ...


I sure will pass that info on. It's that type of info and the way you did it, that Tony wants to hear about. Tony is a great guy, has a keen sense of detail and if you saw his personal cars, met his family and saw how he does things the last thing he wants is something attributed to him and his work that is junk. I KNOW it bothers him when product with original intent gets delivered or manufactured outside of goals.

Never stop posting the issues. Those have to be known but the words crap, suck, rip off etc just don't help. I know it makes you feel better when you type it but you know what I mean.:thumbsup: 

Twist ties too tight cause bending issues....got it!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> ~snip~
> 
> Twist ties too tight cause bending issues....got it!


It may be the way the shoes are actually installed that causes the concave bent shoe problem, yeah? 
Hooking the shoe into the hinge-point and pressing down with thumb on free end until it snaps over hanger-tab is the wrong way.
I caught my newbie buddy doing this. The shoe was "bellied" inward. It was an easy fix, but there is a proper way to install the shoes by lightly pulling the front of the shoe outward and lowering it around the hanger tab.

It makes all the difference in the world! :thumbsup:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

> It may be the way the shoes are actually installed that causes the concave bent shoe problem, yeah?
> Hooking the shoe into the hinge-point and pressing down with thumb on free end until it snaps over hanger-tab is the wrong way.


 
That never occurred to me, Joe. I hope that isn't the case.

P.S. Mark, forgot one comment. Many of the bodies sit too high on the chassis (see McClaren and Plymouth GTX), the body mounts need to be raised to fit better.


----------



## LT1TONY (Oct 16, 2002)

Hi guys,

We're listening and reading the problems your referring too but it seems anytime we get on here and try to do something better most of you guys look at everything with a negative point of view.

I can tell you working on the Johnny Lightning line brand everything wasn't perfect and we had issues as well. We did though everytime we made a new casting, deco layout, etc put 110% effort.

Everyone here at Auto World puts 110% effort into everything we do.
We've heard you and we've fixed most of the complaints like the bodies sitting too high and the gear issues. We're constantly talking, emailing our factories to consistenly monitor the problems and the progress we're making on resolving issues. 

At the present time we're also working on developing new precision gears for both the X-Traction and ThunderJet chassis which will make a huge improvement. 

Trust us we are listening to you guys.

LT1Tony
Auto World


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

dlw said:


> That never occurred to me, Joe. I hope that isn't the case.
> 
> P.S. Mark, forgot one comment. Many of the bodies sit too high on the chassis (see McClaren and Plymouth GTX), the body mounts need to be raised to fit better.


East LA says they got it "just right". Slim "Donk" Washington personally endoresed the ride hight out of Detroit as well.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*I'm Still Ten!*

Tony, 

First let me preface: Please remeber that there are a bazillion positive comments mixed in this board as well! Ya gotta check both sides of the ledger...BOTH debits and credits. Some of them are even mine!

AW needs a good PR guy so put on your hockey gear and jump in. Once the initial salvo of rocks, sticks and bottles is over you'll be fine. LOL. There's a weird psychology in play here. It's not that we hate them, it's because we love them. It's a passion. A twisted Stockholm syndrome if you will. 

Currently it would appear that there is a rift. To simplify, ya got your runners who rip them right out of the package and go "Crap not another one!" and your collectors who keep them lovingly mint for eternity never knowing if they run or not. Both for the love of 'lil cars. Some are a little of both.

Get on your asbestos underwear Tony. We've got a lot to give/offer here. Agreed the vast portion of it is rough and tumble and any expectations of political correctness should be checked at the door. The fable "The Emporer Has No Clothes" comes to mind. If you remember it was a child who spoke up! When it comes to slots, myself included, many of us regress to the ten year old lawn mowin', girl hatin', rock throwin, expect my car to run, little boy! Truly the acid test.  

Ole Swamper Gene hit the bulls eye when he said that cars that dont work initially can be off putting to first timer and entry level racers. This hobby needs as much fresh blood as it can get. Y'all dont need to reinvent the wheel just put a little more emphasis on making them work out of the box. Todays slot-runners are tommorrows collectors. :thumbsup:

Apply some 1:1. If your new car had skipping gears, bent axles, lumpy wheels and tires, bent shocks (pickup shoes); Wouldnt you have something to say about it? Wouldnt you'd drag it back to the dealership and rub their nose in it? It's not about how many are good. That's a given! It's all about the high percentage that are unacceptable from the gitgo.

I still believe in Santa! It's the Elves that I have questions about!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

LT1TONY said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We're listening and reading the problems your referring too but it seems anytime we get on here and try to do something better most of you guys look at everything with a negative point of view.
> 
> ...


Outstanding news!
Please continue to share news and information with us....
Scott (Currently in a slot car drought...) (Ok, only sort of...)


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

LT1TONY said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We're listening and reading the problems your referring too but it seems anytime we get on here and try to do something better most of you guys look at everything with a negative point of view.
> 
> ...


That is really great news. I hate when the gears are all sloppy and wobbly.

Also, how about some better looking wheels for the TJets? (I'm not hung up on the '60s nostalgia trip with those wheels) And any thoughts on some vintage Trans-Am and NASCAR wheels for the XTs?

And when can I start buying the C5-R and C6? :thumbsup: 

'doba


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Tony, glad to hear AW is still checking us out here.
My suggestions are short and sweet.
1.) offer the small wheel chassis and try to get the chassis to line up with the old tjets and pull backs.
2.) color choice, instead of sending us re-released aurora colors and paint schemes, make em originals. I know their a shade off and the numbers different, but, How many people would have loved a green xtraction baja bronco, me me me; ok; who wants the red one.....................<<<crickets>>>.
3.) whats up with the fat headed drivers. I like the little helmet guys better (no comments Bill H, lol)
4.) how about some cool willys like these babies.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Now those are some cool willysis's....! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> .....3.) whats up with the fat headed drivers. I like the little helmet guys better (no comments Bill H, lol)......


 n"O" comment required Daddy!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

LT1TONY said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We're listening and reading the problems your referring too but it seems anytime we get on here and try to do something better most of you guys look at everything with a negative point of view.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response Tony,
It's encouraging that you post here and give us some feedback. I wasn't trying to be negative. The bent axles have been a problem since the very first release of Johnny Lightning XT's and TO's. Most problems can be rectified by those of us that know how to fix them.

I understand that if you built an exact copy of the originals that the price would be higher. Using more brass gears and other original materials. 

I use to run races at a Maple City Hobbies in Goshen, Indiana. When a new racer bought one of the Tuff Ones or XTractions to race and had a bent axle or gear mesh issue we could help him/her out. Especially if the racer was in that 8 to 16 year age group. Most of the younger crowd didn't stay with it. But a group out of Topeka, Indiana stuck with it and still race/run today. They've driven to my place south of Cassopolis, Michigan which is about 40 miles away to race and I've made the trip to The Topeka Monster Mile to race there.

The original front axle/rim and tire set up on the XTractions and Tuff Ones is my favorite. In my opinion it didn't need changed. But those changes show AutoWorld is working on improving the product.

I'm encouraged that AutoWorld is expanding the product line. I'll be at the Autofest and I'm looking forward to seeing what's on the horizon. Randy, Cass County Ho Raceway.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I've had no issues with the Xtractions' gears, except for the 1st release's problem where the clamp needed a slight bend to hold the top plate tight. And the Tuff Ones haven't had that many gear issues (guess I've been lucky on those), but I know how to fix them when they pop up.

The only problem I usually come across is the untrue rims, and the occasional bent axle. Mark, any chance of AW selling pairs of replacement rims (front and rear)? Aurora Afx rims will soon be hard to get and it would be good to always have spares on hand to replace any bad ones that come along. Axles would be nice to buy, too.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I have always thought the bodies are very well done. The only things I would change are no painted bumpers (chrome please) and smaller and lighter window glass(less weight up top). Give those boys a raise.

Can't be so kind to the chassis people. You go to bed now and no xbox forever.

If I were king one of the first things I would have done was track down some of the slot legends of the past and hired them to test the chassis before the final OK was given. How does something as simple as the length of a guide pin get screwed up?


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Not sure I could put it any better than Bill just did where he backs Santa but is upset with the elves. It's NOT an excuse but it is a fact that each time a series came out in the PM T-jet/X-traction years that it was almost like reinventing the wheel every time. I know when Al Pletcher worked on those cars, anytime a new body came out or an improvement was made knowledge you would think would be retained, seemed to had to be learned all over again and you had to keep your finger on the pulse all the time. It was almost like, if China didn't hear complaints then they figure things are fine and can cut corners here....or there. You had to stay up on it all the time and each time it was something that was addressed in the past. How many of these issues are exactly the same as before or during the PM era? Bent axles from the crimping machine....yes. Gears with fit issues.......yes, bent shoes.....yes.


The communication seems to be on track again. That's cool. DLW, I can't answer your question as I don't work for R2 but Tony is taking notes so hopefully that gets addressed too.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> Not sure I could put it any better than Bill just did where he backs Santa but is upset with the elves.
> I can't answer your question as I don't work for R2 but Tony is taking notes so hopefully that gets addressed too.


 The only experiances I can relate are how we went about making the custom curves. We received a number of prototypes during the design phase and needed to test each one. To look at all the prototypes, you would think they were all identical, but they weren't. We had to constantly tweak them to get them as right as we could.
Had we been making them without the need to mesh with already existing track, our job would have been easier. Our job was tougher, especially on the Tyco compaible curves, because the 6" had to fit inside the 9" and the 15" had to sit outside the 12". When you look at Tyco and Mattel track, the curve sizes are actually slightly different (you will also find this between Aurora MM and AFX track), so we had to find a way to get our curves to work with both.
Tyco/Mattel flares the ends of the slots which looks like a good idea but is actually a nightmare to get meshing correctly. There was at least two different times we had to go back to rework the flaring because cars would hit the slot wall during transition - sometimes only in one direction. But we had to work on it until we got it right. Maybe it drove the cost up a bit, but I haven't heard one complaint or even one design improvement suggestion (although I myself do have one).
Bottom line is you need to approve each design before it gets mass produced; don't just assume that since they did it last time, they can do it again. Hold your fabricator to standards - if they can't make a straight axle, make sure they have to provide replacements free of charge. If it drives the cost up slightly, it is not a bad price to pay for customer satisfaction and return sales.
I can't buy the reasoning (some may say excuse) that it was the elves and not Santa. Santa is in charge of the workshop and if the elves are the problem, get new elves.

Joe


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Thanks Mark.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Grandcheapskate said:


> ...Bottom line is you need to approve each design before it gets mass produced; don't just assume that since they did it last time, they can do it again.
> Joe


and sometimes even that doesn't work... When I was making the Super Modifieds, I had signed off on the production sample. Tooling should have been frozen at that point. I took delivery of the first batch and for some unknown reason the factory decided to shorten the front screw post by 1.5mm. It was impossible to mount a chassis without using a spacer in front. I pushed for the factory to change the tooling and redo them and they did. But they could offer no reason why the tooling was altered after I approved the sample.

Dan


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

lenny said:


> and sometimes even that doesn't work... When I was making the Super Modifieds, I had signed off on the production sample. Tooling should have been frozen at that point. I took delivery of the first batch and for some unknown reason the factory decided to shorten the front screw post by 1.5mm. It was impossible to mount a chassis without using a spacer in front. I pushed for the factory to change the tooling and redo them and they did. But they could offer no reason why the tooling was altered after I approved the sample.
> 
> Dan


Thank you Lenny as perhaps I didn't get that point accross. It seems what often happens is, for no known reason, the production quality and production changes occur DURING production and that you have to TRY and stay on top of it. It's like playing in a game where the rules can change all the time. 

I'm not giving excuses either. Only pointing out info I know about from the past and what Tony has passed on in his frustration as well. Some here just love to beat on something for the fun of it too. I'm not selling you anything, just giving some inside knowledge I have. Believe me, it would be much easier and in fact more accepatable it seems just to say something sucks for instant acceptance.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> ...I'm not giving excuses either. Only pointing out info I know about from the past and what Tony has passed on in his frustration as well. Some here just love to beat on something for the fun of it too. I'm not selling you anything, just giving some inside knowledge I have. Believe me, it would be much easier and in fact more accepatable it seems just to say something sucks for instant acceptance.


However, Mark, when the same quality issues have been repeated continuously since the JL slot line started, don't you think this would get communicated to the factory and they would be fixed? After all, the same factory has been making ALL of the JL/RC2/AW cars since the beginning, which is over 6 years now...

Dan


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

well, we'll see if they live up to their word about making the chassis better.

time will tell... I hope they come through


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

lenny said:


> However, Mark, when the same quality issues have been repeated continuously since the JL slot line started, don't you think this would get communicated to the factory and they would be fixed? After all, the same factory has been making ALL of the JL/RC2/AW cars since the beginning, which is over 6 years now...
> 
> Dan


Dan

Has there ever been an issue, improvement on that issue and then the same issue being a problem again later on? If so, what I've been told could be true. If not, I see your point.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

lenny said:


> and sometimes even that doesn't work... When I was making the Super Modifieds, I had signed off on the production sample. Tooling should have been frozen at that point. I took delivery of the first batch and for some unknown reason the factory decided to shorten the front screw post by 1.5mm. It was impossible to mount a chassis without using a spacer in front. I pushed for the factory to change the tooling and redo them and they did. But they could offer no reason why the tooling was altered after I approved the sample.
> 
> Dan


This sort of thing happens ALL the time, and ANYTHING made in China is susceptible to it. Need proof, just go to your local Dollar store and look at item X and notice that even though the bin is full of the same item, not all of them are EXACTLY the same from piece to piece.

However, this is NOT new......we saw this "effect" back in the Aurora AFX & Tjet days....hence the subtle shades of color from car to car (i.e. Ferrari 312pb in Dark Red Vs "Cheap" red, or the Bre 510 Datsun in Blue & Translucent Blue) or wheels...some 5 slt mags are molded in white others in black. Same wheel same stock number.......only difference that I can find is manufacture location.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I am curious as to something along this thread.
What recourse does a vendor have if they receive low quality items from the manufacturing plant? Refuse the whole order? Do not make payment?

Scott?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> Dan
> 
> Has there ever been an issue, improvement on that issue and then the same issue being a problem again later on? If so, what I've been told could be true. If not, I see your point.


Mark,
I can't recall in the last 6 years where there was a quality concern that needed fixing, it was fixed, and then at a later date it was again an issue. It may have happened, but if it did I don't recall what it may have been. I certainly don't remember any particular period on these boards where people noticed that a problem was fixed only to have it reappear.

As a side note, the factory that makes these cars is peculiar. There was a period a few years ago before RC2 sold the slots back to Tom that I was in talks to have products made by this factory (Childford in Hong Kong). I was pushing for better rubber for the tires, a better spec'd armature, brass gears and other features that I thought would enhance the product. The product manager fought me every step of the way. For example, the rubber they use for the tires is similar to a rubber used for the soles of shoes. The reasoning behind using this rubber was that it was durable. They didn't care about performance, they needed that tire to wear a long time. Trying to explain to them that the 'boot rubber' tires get thrown away was a waste of time. Trying to get the factory to switch to a different rubber was a huge battle, one that they were intent on winning. Of course this is all moot because in the middle of our discussions TL found out that I was planning on 'using his factory' and had the factory sign an exclusive agreement with him so that they would only produce these types of products for him. Looking back, it was a blessing in disguise because they have ridicuously high MOQ's, their tooling is much higher than I'm paying now and their unit costs are also much higher...


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Lenny,

Are you going to produce a chassis for your bodies in the future? 

Randy.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Instead of people reproducing old chassis I want someone to re-invent the wheel. Make the gearplate on a tjet 1/2 the thickness. Do the same with the bottom of the chassis. Raise the axle holes so the chassis sits down on the track. Marry the back end of an XT gearplate to the back of a tjet plate. End result would be a chassis about 1/8" lower in overall height. No more monster truck look and a much lower center of gravity.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Yes, that would be cool...*



22tall said:


> Instead of people reproducing old chassis I want someone to re-invent the wheel. Make the gearplate on a tjet 1/2 the thickness. Do the same with the bottom of the chassis. Raise the axle holes so the chassis sits down on the track. Marry the back end of an XT gearplate to the back of a tjet plate. End result would be a chassis about 1/8" lower in overall height. No more monster truck look and a much lower center of gravity.


Cross a TJet with a Xtraction (using a 9 tooth gear of course...)
That is a great idea...
Scott


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

LOL, Some one already does! It's called "Drop Axle Revealed" somewheres in the wayback of the Customizing forum. Note: There have been some minor changes in the process since it was originally posted.

I make them all the time. Got a couple dozen. It's really not that tricky. Just takes patience, a T-jet chassis, a few AFX parts and hand tools. I've got the base mod down to 1.5/2 hrs. Time added for any body/wheel mods and tuning of course.

If I dont like the fit, I drop 'em front, rear or both. The basic modification is straight cut and dremel work. The trick was the pick up selections and settings. One size does not fit all, depending on the drop , the rake, and wheel/tire combos. BTW: They're all 9 tooths.

CG drops bigtime so the handling is great! Runs quieter...glides on AFX shoes. Seems to have a little more zoop too due to eliminating one journal/bearing surface. 

If you check my posts you'll see a bunch of them in different configurations on a variety of bodies. The most recent being my Willy's contest entry. I could write a book about the different setups and how I arrived at them. Pretty boring stuff, but it suffices to say I've got quite a few hours in their developement over the last two years. Some times narrowing and boring wheels, truing and shaving tires, modifying axles, and a working knowledge of pickup shoe voodoo are part of the equation. It all depends on what your trying to cram and where. My green Jag Roadster (Cowpie XKE) is as low and tight as I've gone and I'm pretty sure it's the absolute bottom...I had to shave the solid rivets! LOL

They are pretty hard to deslot unless your asking for it so you still got to drive them as you would any non traction assist chassis.


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

All of this talk sure sounds just like the original AFX car doesn't it? Just different gearing. AFX was supposed to be the evolution of the Tjet right? Personally I love the AFX car so much more than the Tjet for all of these reasons..... Maybe an AFX chassis with ability to accept screw on tjet bodies would appeal to you guys? I am sure many during the 1970's made modifications just like this....

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

sped said:


> All of this talk sure sounds just like the original AFX car doesn't it? Just different gearing. AFX was supposed to be the evolution of the Tjet right? Personally I love the AFX car so much more than the Tjet for all of these reasons..... Maybe an AFX chassis with ability to accept screw on tjet bodies would appeal to you guys? I am sure many during the 1970's made modifications just like this....
> 
> Just my 2 cents...


How about a modified inline chassis (like a Wizzard) that will accept screw on bodies??


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*The Pancake is Dead*



sped said:


> All of this talk sure sounds just like the original AFX car doesn't it? Just different gearing. AFX was supposed to be the evolution of the Tjet right? Personally I love the AFX car so much more than the Tjet for all of these reasons..... Maybe an AFX chassis with ability to accept screw on tjet bodies would appeal to you guys? I am sure many during the 1970's made modifications just like this....
> 
> Just my 2 cents...


Yup, many still do. The main problem is the basket handles on the chassis...Width! So you make the handles go away. 

If you raise the axle height the wheel/tire combo diameter has to get bigger otherwise the chassis drags butt. Try putting t-jet wheels on an AFX axle height. LOL

So you increase tire diameter...then as the 1/72 body gets lowered down the larger 1/64 wheels and tires move well up beyond the fender lip and into any moldings or worst case the trunk line.

Clearance underneath get short fast as you drop down onto a pancake chassis. Unlike modern inlines the old gear plate is kinda long and starts hitting under the hood and trunk.

So you get all that figured out...then you got to deal with the axle lengths and dehub the wheels or they stick out like some of the goofus cars we see today. 

All the same problems as 1:1 cars only smaller! :thumbsup: 

Seems like the G-jet would be a good choice, but I'm thinkin wheel base issues would present themselves quickly.

Crossing scales, a 1/72 body on a 1/64 chassis, is trickey bidness.

Shown below is an early drop axle GT 40. There's your minus 1/8" Could've down sized the "Super Tire" .490's but it likes them better than the .474's I started with. It just drives better.

As you can see the chassis air gap is great. However the meat is well above the beltline on the rear. Still a lot of chassis hangin out below the rocker also, but even with a forward plate rail delete that's as far as she goes unless you go the Mark Olwang route and hog out the motor pit to lower a shaved gear plate as "22 tall" suggested earlier. Problem there is thining a T-jet chassis wont compromise durability too awfully bad, how ever the same could probably not be said for the current T-jet style chassis. 

I'm thinking it's all about recouping design and production costs in a narrow market; and appealing to the broader masses with a need for light bender speed and "I dont wanna learn how to drive" traction assists.

This GT 40 goes like a wet cat courtesy of a Chris Rolph drag pack, she slides the corners beautifully even with silicones, and has enough grunt to power out of trouble. Hands down my favorite car when I need a dose of some hairy old school seat of the pants fun. Ya just gotta drive it! 

Nuthin fancy, just a well ballaced, hand built slot from off the rack and junk box parts. Will they ever make things like this for us? Dont hold your breath. A mediocre hotrod is gonna cost ya $30-40 bucks to build plus your time. The entry level masses would squeal like stuck piggies at the thought of paying retail for 1 car when they are used to buying 'Lil Johnny a whole set of stick to the ceiling cars for that price. Why go to the all trouble when you can have a Tomy out of the box rocket for $25.

We all know how to do it and what's required but they're not listening. It's because like the pancake we're all just dead dinosaurs. No market to be found here.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I don't think the pancake is dead....though that is a predjudiced opinion. In combination with some of the excellent bodies JL-now-AW put out, they're doing fine. Didn't several of the releases sell out? 

I do hope AW will have a set which will include more GT40's and McClarens.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

LOL. No, not Dead to us DLW! I guess that little subtlty was implied.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

lenny said:


> How about a modified inline chassis (like a Wizzard) that will accept screw on bodies??


that would be great, especailly if it's easy to add custom rims to them as well


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

videojimmy said:


> that would be great, especailly if it's easy to add custom rims to them as well


Someting I've been toying with...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

lenny said:


> Someting I've been toying with...



Wooooooooah!  :hat: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Looks great Dan...
But if it is magnet car fast won't it break up the bodies when they crash?

Scott


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

noddaz said:


> Looks great Dan...
> But if it is magnet car fast won't it break up the bodies when they crash?
> 
> Scott


 Most modern hard bodies are made out of ABS. My T-Jet bodies are and I'll bet MM's and AW's T-Jet bods are as well. These wound take a hard wall shot pretty good. ABS is pretty tough stuff. The older Aurora bodies are made from Cycolac. These would most likely crack or shatter on impact if they hit hard enough.

Right now I'm working on getting this chassis to sit lower. It might require dropping the front and rear axles to get the chassis more up into the body. There are a few other issues like front wheel track, which is wider on the Wizzard than the T-Jet. And overall the Wiz is about an 1/8" wider than a T-Jet, just enough so that some older T-Jet and early JL bodies wouldn't fit.

Dan


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

any plans to put adjustable magnets in it?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> any plans to put adjustable magnets in it?


No. Why would I want to do something like that???


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> No. Why would I want to do something like that???


Because its a good idea. Put your animosity for me (utterly underserved by the way) aside and judge the concept on its merits.

I assume the car has traction magnets?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Because its a good idea. Put your animosity for me (utterly underserved by the way) aside and judge the concept on its merits.
> 
> I assume the car has traction magnets?


 Dean,
'Good idea' or not, I don't want adjustable magents on this, or any, of my cars. Please stop. Thank you.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Dan.... any word on those super gplus Cheetahs you mentioned a while back?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

videojimmy said:


> Hey Dan.... any word on those super gplus Cheetahs you mentioned a while back?


Hi Jimmy,
It's on hold. Since I decided to remake the 440 chassis, that car will most likely come out for that chassis first. No telling exactly when that'll be, though. 

Dan


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Looks like I'll have to make up a few of my own for sale on ebay. You know I get 50 a pop for those babies?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

videojimmy said:


> Looks like I'll have to make up a few of my own for sale on ebay. You know I get 50 a pop for those babies?


You deserve it, it's an awesome conversion! That car is killer on an inline chassis...

I'm completely out of Cheetahs, if you need more look on my website at my authorized dealer list. One of them could probably hook you up.

Dan


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

lenny said:


> Dean,
> 'Good idea' or not, I don't want adjustable magents on this, or any, of my cars. Please stop. Thank you.



Yeah, if they were made with adjustable magnets I would adjust them all the way out anyway.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Yeah, if they were made with adjustable magnets I would adjust them all the way out anyway.


Well thats an option you would have that you don't get on current magnet cars.

I wonder why Lenny is so hostile to the idea? I have my suspicions but that was months ago so get over it.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

adjustbale magnets or not... a Tyco 440 style chassis that's fitted for T-jet bodies is going to be HUGE.

Put me down for 30 to start


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> adjustbale magnets or not... a Tyco 440 style chassis that's fitted for T-jet bodies is going to be HUGE.
> 
> Put me down for 30 to start


I'll have a dozen.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Well thats an option you would have that you don't get on current magnet cars.
> 
> I wonder why Lenny is so hostile to the idea? I have my suspicions but that was months ago so get over it.


OK, you asked for it. I think it's an incredibly stupid idea. There. You happy????

_YOU _get over it.... Now please, DROP IT!!!! Sheesh...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

ah, can you feel the love here?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> ah, can you feel the love here?



I just broke out in a disney song its always a happy place when Dan is around...


Dave


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

coach61 said:


> I just broke out in a disney song its always a happy place when Dan is around...
> 
> 
> Dave


Coach,
I REALLY have no idea what your main beef is with me. Really. You got on my case over a year ago for _something _and all of a sudden I'm tops on your dung list... Whatever... I don't really care because you're just an over-posting opionated jerk anyway.

But putting that aside, I tried to be nice to Dean. Tom dumps his idea so I have the guy emailing me at Dash with this traction magnet 'thing'. Then he keeps at me here about it. I tried to be nice. I guess nice doesn't work. So I had to tell him what I thought of the idea. I guess that makes me a bad person again for saying what I believe...


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

lenny said:


> Coach,
> I REALLY have no idea what your main beef is with me. Really. You got on my case over a year ago for _something _and all of a sudden I'm tops on your dung list... Whatever... I don't really care because you're just an over-posting opionated jerk anyway.
> 
> But putting that aside, I tried to be nice to Dean. Tom dumps his idea so I have the guy emailing me at Dash with this traction magnet 'thing'. Then he keeps at me here about it. I tried to be nice. I guess nice doesn't work. So I had to tell him what I thought of the idea. I guess that makes me a bad person again for saying what I believe...



YI don't have any real problem at all with ya Dan just seems you take beefs out in the flow all the time.. Take em private is all we have ever asked but you have to come on go on and on.. and always end with I end it here or some such and then post again.. I will be down the street monday if you'd like to go for lunch I'm cool with not having to read who you think is opintionated, trailor trash etc.. I just know if we see Lenny I know its going to turn ugly always does... Sorry thats the way it iDan-o I am not worried you won't sell me your little cars like some so I like to goose ya along because like the kid in the playground who always gets beat up you always have to go on and on its hilarious.. sorry .. Be well my friend be happy If Dean is being a pest tell him in email or heres a thought let it go and ignore it if they go on Talk to Hank about it or a Mod this is a good group of Guys you build nice slots and I know a few guys who refuse to buy them because of attitude past and present which is really a shame your doing good work. Now we got guys going to GM and crap turning all you guys in and were does it leave us? with no one building cars but mattel when they feel like and No offsne to Tom AW who repaints the same old stuff.. So chill out a bit stop walking around with that huge target on your back saying kick me and people will leave you alone.. Peace.. BTW you started the beef a long time ago.. I used to stick up for you a LOT when you were starting up now I just laugh at you and that is the true shame.. I have a lot fo friends on here and my Opinions carry a lot more weight for the simple fact I do things LEGAl and don't go around saying how much better I am.. what club i belong too.. ( its has a 71 Dan, fred flinstone could join.) I resp[ect others opnions till they try to Force them down everyones throat no matter how stupid they are. Take your own advice Relax, sell some cars and have some fun.. 


Dave


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

coach61 said:


> YI don't have any real problem at all with ya Dan just seems you take beefs out in the flow all the time.. Take em private is all we have ever asked but you have to come on go on and on.. and always end with I end it here or some such and then post again.. I will be down the street monday if you'd like to go for lunch I'm cool with not having to read who you think is opintionated, trailor trash etc.. I just know if we see Lenny I know its going to turn ugly always does... Sorry thats the way it iDan-o I am not worried you won't sell me your little cars like some so I like to goose ya along because like the kid in the playground who always gets beat up you always have to go on and on its hilarious.. sorry .. Be well my friend be happy If Dean is being a pest tell him in email or heres a thought let it go and ignore it if they go on Talk to Hank about it or a Mod this is a good group of Guys you build nice slots and I know a few guys who refuse to buy them because of attitude past and present which is really a shame your doing good work. Now we got guys going to GM and crap turning all you guys in and were does it leave us? with no one building cars but mattel when they feel like and No offsne to Tom AW who repaints the same old stuff.. So chill out a bit stop walking around with that huge target on your back saying kick me and people will leave you alone.. Peace.. BTW you started the beef a long time ago.. I used to stick up for you a LOT when you were starting up now I just laugh at you and that is the true shame.. I have a lot fo friends on here and my Opinions carry a lot more weight for the simple fact I do things LEGAl and don't go around saying how much better I am.. what club i belong too.. ( its has a 71 Dan, fred flinstone could join.) I resp[ect others opnions till they try to Force them down everyones throat no matter how stupid they are. Take your own advice Relax, sell some cars and have some fun..
> 
> 
> Dave


 And exactly what did I try to force down your throat or anyone else's, Dave-O? Exactly what? You NEVER stuck up for me when I was starting up, you were the one that trashed me every step of the way. Almost 2 years ago on this board you threatened to kill me. And what did I ever do to you? Post for sale items in the wrong forum??? Oooohhh, I'm bad.... 


Is Monday the day you'll be at Mount Mary college? What time's your class? I'll meet you there. We'll have a nice little chat...

Dan


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

lenny said:


> And exactly what did I try to force down your throat or anyone else's, Dave-O? Exactly what? You NEVER stuck up for me when I was starting up, you were the one that trashed me every step of the way. Almost 2 years ago on this board you threatened to kill me. And what did I ever do to you? Post for sale items in the wrong forum??? Oooohhh, I'm bad....
> 
> 
> Is Monday the day you'll be at Mount Mary college? What time's your class? I'll meet you there. We'll have a nice little chat...
> ...



Dan, you are soooooooooooooooooooooooo funny.. think ya can make it up I lecture at 9. be there or get lost forever you are so pathetic. Stick up for you? remeber your little chassis everyone got on your ass about how it should be, it was me said hey hes got a great idea I'll buy it posting on the wrong forumn pretty much everything you do has been, why can't you play nice? I got our your case when you started name calling somone who hadn't done anything other then say hey Dan how about this idea and you told him pretty much you were the smartest man in the world and he knew nothing was trailor trash.. etc right out in public.. Your not a man your pathetic be at class at around 9:35 I schedule abreak then 5 minutes to watch you get your fat bottom tossed to the curb and in c crusier will be hilarious NOTICE I will film this and post this on the web for everyone to see what a piece of trash you are ( In my very infalted opionion.. ) I am going to ask Hank to stop putting up with your crap as you never log on here except to start trouble your spoiled little Brat tell everyone who pays your bills? Morgate? unless Dans not your real name man thats a funny thought God you make me laugh.. go away little boy..


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

coach61 said:


> Dan, you are soooooooooooooooooooooooo funny.. think ya can make it up I lecture at 9. be there or get lost forever you are so pathetic. Stick up for you? remeber your little chassis everyone got on your ass about how it should be, it was me said hey hes got a great idea I'll buy it posting on the wrong forumn pretty much everything you do has been, why can't you play nice? I got our your case when you started name calling somone who hadn't done anything other then say hey Dan how about this idea and you told him pretty much you were the smartest man in the world and he knew nothing was trailor trash.. etc right out in public.. Your not a man your pathetic be at class at around 9:35 I schedule abreak then 5 minutes to watch you get your fat bottom tossed to the curb and in c crusier will be hilarious NOTICE I will film this and post this on the web for everyone to see what a piece of trash you are ( In my very infalted opionion.. ) I am going to ask Hank to stop putting up with your crap as you never log on here except to start trouble your spoiled little Brat tell everyone who pays your bills? Morgate? unless Dans not your real name man thats a funny thought God you make me laugh.. go away little boy..


 Coach, you are so full of yourself you don't realize how stupid you sound. And it's 'trailer trash'. You should know that term pretty well since that's your lineage... you write for a living? Learn to spell... What's an 'infalted opionion.. '
As for putting up with crap, this board has endured your endless opinions and bashing of anyone who thinks different than you for way too long.
See you Monday, trailer trash...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Wow. That turned ugly pretty quickly.

Leaving all the above aside, I don't buy Dan saying that my magnet idea is rubbish as far as he is concerned, based on emails I have had from him in the past.

As far as I am concerned, the attempt to put adjustable mags on the Super III went awry thanks to the China Syndrome we have been talking about here. Round 2 are free to revisit that at any time.

I'm pretty sure too Dan could have included such mags on any designs at any time and I would not have minded, in fact I would have been pleased. I never offered the idea to R2 as an exclusive. So the idea that I went to one company and then another when I got knocked back is not entirely accurate even though it is normal practice to do just that. I wonder how many times the billionaire who wrote the Harry Potter novels got knocked back?

But screw it, if Dan does not want or like the magnet idea its no big deal. A rational discussion on the matter would have been nice, its what these boards are for, instead of the childishness and vitriol that came back.

I still dont get why Dan is so hostile. Just his make-up I guess, a really balanced guy with a chip on each shoulder. I suspect it partly dates back to me being one of the few to point out that the Dash Cheetah looked bad mounted on the chassis chosen? Well it does, and can anyone really disagree?

As for Coach I have no idea why he has waded in but it sounds like a waste of time. No need to get into what sounds like a bad situation brewing.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

No worries Dean, He'll show up Monday be shutup or not and be proven the blowhard he is.. Sorry to everyone for losing my cool. but little boys playing in the world really annoy me.. and Dan is what 12? going on 4? Drano-o show up or shut up and BTW you live on a main street feeding a College, always the choice of any city.. lol.. tat ta see ya Monday Btw did you want a Copy of the paper? for you I will give the hT discount.. Ohh wait will have to be cash...Love and kisses....


Dave

BTW Dan After your put to sleep monday, I am sure the locals will ove you after the events at VT.
Bubba is gonna love you.....Now grab your ankles and say yes 'um...

BTw don't bother EOM the thread I have a capture of ever stupid threat you have posted here that I plan on dropping on your corpse monday and say Hey Sorry Self Defense crazed fan I guess.. some of those types get like that...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Are there any pics of the new Dash 55's?
DRAGjet


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

They were on his web site.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Anyone have a link?
DRAGjet


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Dragula said:


> Anyone have a link?
> DRAGjet


Yes

Jeff


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

*Coach61* and *lenny* - you're both getting a 5 Day Time Out. Both of you are adults, I'll assume, and should know better than to keep your petty bickering going here at Hobby Talk. There's too much name calling and threats of physical violence between the two of. That stuff needs to remain OFF THE BOARDS. Take it to email. 

If you - or anyone else - has a problem w/my decision on this, feel free to take it up with Hankster: [email protected] 


All that being said... I'm not a Slot Car guy nor R/C, but I see a lot of the same folks posting the same flaming comments about products and other Users here, more often than not knowing you're inciting others to respond in-kind. There's no need for that, folks. I thought that some of the petty stuff that we scale modelers get in to was bad, but this is just.... 

I dunno....

So, I'm locking this thread as it seems too many folks have to resort to taking what I consider to be cheap shots at a producer and their product instead of talking about it rationally. If you don't like a product, fine. State your opinion in an adult fashion and be done with it.

And before folks start screaming about censorship, you can be a whole lot more constructive in your criticism of a product other than posting "it sucks" type comments. Give a REASON why you dislike it or don't post your TROLLING comments.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I have no problem with the actions taken. Matter of fact, I pretty sick and tired of the antics of a couple people and my next actions will be a perm. ban. A number have been given multiple chances, they have just used up thier last chance.


----------

